# German Shepherds - and their Varieties



## KuroOokami (Mar 25, 2012)

I am hoping there's some people here that might be capable of helping me.

But as someone who has always had a love of genetics, I was wondering if people would be willing to share whatever knowledge they have with respect to the GSDs. 


Anyways in having come back to the North Americas [after spending 6 years in Germany (and neigbouring countries)] and am kind of curious with respect to the colors available to the breed - I knew of livers and blues before ever leaving and read of pandas.


As it is, I have some questions.

What colors do GSDs come in nowadays? By this I mean both show [conformation type] and pet quality animals.

Also I read some advertisement showing a black dog with clearly amber eyes - she was an adult. I know this is a fault but does anyone know what would give rise to such a coloration?

Are there other eye colors [for adult dogs] out there - e.g. blue.


I'd prefer use of pure blooded dogs, maybe even with pedigree, I have seen some kennels that are just backyard breeders and as such their dogs are mutts in my mind


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my pet quality GSD








The only black on her is on her tail or right by her ears.

When we got her, we were told that she is a sable. I'm not sure if that is accurate but she is unique and beautiful.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You seen this section yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

Got some history thrown in too...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are few links that go through some of the colour and type varieties:
Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics

GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More

LOL, MRL got most of them already!


----------

